
Google Has My Dead Grandpa’s Data and He Never Used the Internet - thisjustinm
https://www.forbes.com/sites/joetoscano1/2019/09/03/google-has-my-dead-grandpas-data-and-he-never-used-the-internet/#5735aad32b0c
======
vorpalhex
Your browser acting as a browser isn't a conspiracy.

